# Bojanglez Nightclub, Guildford - 2008



## federal

Bojanglez Nightclub (formally a cinema) in Guildford has been a target for quite a while now. After much checking out and PM's (thanks lillemouse) we figured out access.

Sullz and I met with Tucker_2 and Coleman in Guildford.

We went to the site and found our access. It was not an impossible task, however it resulted in my feet being covered in shit, Sullz covering my phone is shit, some abseiling and a small drive..... As Guildford Town Centre is one of the most CCTV covered areas in the UK and with Surrey Police HQ 1 minute down the road plus 5 police cars slowly passing us we didnt hang about.

Once inside we realised how big the place was. Many interesting finds during the evening including: multiple pairs of skanky/stained underwear, LIVE shotgun ammo, mouse in a tub of oil, (what seemed like) billions of dead flying vermin, someones debit card, old cinema stuff in the basement, odd types of fungus and advertising/promo things.

We were there for hours and I had a fantastic time. Special thanks to Tucker_2 and Coleman (they know why).

(This is a very old building and used to be a cinema, much of this can still be seen)

1.






2.





3. 





4. 





5.





6. 





7. 





8.





9.





10. 





11. 





12. 





13. 





14. 





15. 





16. 





17. 





18. 





19. 





20. 





21.


----------



## diluted

cracking photos!!

never seen a nightclub that serves quiche before.
or one that has shotgun shells in it... how odd.

looks like a really interesting site... any idea of the story of this place?


----------



## King Al

Super report federal, sounds like you had lots of fun getting in there! Lots of great little features, although i'd be careful with those shot gun rounds they dont look like they've been fired


----------



## Neosea

Oh yes! Rat soup, my fav.

So thats what a night club looks like, never been in one myself.


----------



## smileysal

I really like all the period features of the former cinema/theatre, more so than the nightclub part. But I do like how they've incorporated the old with the new. 

Not too sure about the mouse in the bucket tho  Love everything else about it.

Nice find, Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady

Love the blue and gold plasterwork. Excellent pics, federal. Did you try the hat on?


----------



## DJhooker

I love abandoned nightclubs! Mostly because I wanna set up my own!
The tube in Manchester is one i wanna do.


----------



## Virusman26

Brilliant photos mate. LOVE the blue corridor shot!
What the hell kind of club has shotgun shells on a shelf?!?!?? :icon_evil


----------



## no1rich

Excellent report. 

Whats that sign by the bar, "Only one drink per person".... Eh

Shame about the mouse, at least he's preserved for all time...

Was given a load of 12b shells last summer, there were around 400 in a plastic box. Some of them were 50 years old, mostly russian azot's and kynoch. Even after so long they still worked, although some took 2 goes to fire off


----------



## DJhooker

shame there wasn't a gun to go with the shells...lol


----------



## scruffy

It's strange seeing this place again...

I worked for another club in Guildford for a while, and lived in the 'staff accomodation', which was one of the old, run-down pokey houses on the other side of the road, directly opposite Bojanglez... (Our other closest neighbours were a dodgy kebab shop and a brothel )

The whole road was due to be demolished 'soon' as part of the redevelopment and expansion of the shopping centre (hence why nobody was spending money maintaining buildings in that road) - that was 14 years ago, so didn't really expect it all to still be standing!

I only ventured into it once, and it was pretty skanky... Long after my short spell in Guildford, I did hear that it had closed down after one too many drug raids...


----------



## reddwarf9

£2.50 for a burger  better off at maccy d's lol - great pics tho, nice find!!


----------



## thecollector

Can I ask, did you get all your gear in or were you on the light side?


----------



## federal

@ thecollector

Yes, we managed to take all of our equip. in with us.


----------



## fezzyben

I'm loving the random shotgun cartridges i wonde if they used them to get the main ingredient for the rat soup


----------



## dan24

Bojanglez was closed after a few to many drug raids, the music was predominantly drum & base. The place re-opened after a refurbishment and a name change to 'Pulse'. The sign 'one drink at a time' was because it was £15 on the door with free bar so they limited it to one drink at a time so people wouldn't rinse it. That was 6 years ago now. Dont know why pulse closed, prob lack of interest since theres much choice in Guildford.


----------



## Jessamine

You should have taken a pic of the skanky underwear


----------



## Random

Wow, what a place.

One question though; who the hell eats quiche in a nightclub? Did they do canapes and vol au vents as well?


----------



## CHEWY

Great place 

i'll have cheeseburger and chips peaseth.
i'll be paying with that HSBC card....
now get that shotgun out of my face


----------



## OSPA

CHEWY said:


> Great place
> 
> i'll have cheeseburger and chips peaseth.
> i'll be paying with that HSBC card....
> now get that shotgun out of my face




He he he, that made me giggle. Great find, much Urbex respect for the amount of effort you put in (both before and during the shoot). I love the composition of a lot of these!


----------



## Lady Muck

My goodness, I used to go clubbing here ALOT.
Pretty much every Friday and Saturday night, it's been closed up for quite some time now.

Such a shame to see it like that 

Some memory provoking images there, spent several druken evenings in those toilets nursing friends who'd had a bit too much to drink 

The downstairs part of the club played dance music, upstairs was the more heavy drum and bass music.
I think the mirror ball was above the staircase.

I remember the first time I got into that club, was only 15 (shhhhhhhh...). 

Gosh, I just have to show this thread to my friend (the one who usually drank too much, and was nursed by me)


----------



## the harvester

I used to go here back in the day and it was allways a tip, reeked of cannabis and every other geezer was a dealer!!! I think it was done over once by armed robbers, they took the takings if I recalll correctly? I knew some people that used to work as bouncers here and they did not take too kindly to getting robbed! that may have something to do with the shotgun cartridges as I am led to believe they tooled up a bit after the robbery.
Aaah the memories!!


----------



## Lady Muck

My God !


----------



## stueygfd

And I remember when it was a cinema - Studios 1 and 2 to be precise....

I remember seeing ET here - gawd that was back in the day!

Excellent pics!


----------



## Monkeymite1

I used to work in bojanglez was brilliant in its hey day I was a lighting jock / warm up DJ 

The upstairs bit was haunted, apparently a projectionist that worked in the room above the main dance floor killed himself, and on the stairway leading up to the projection room there was a bricked up door, when I worked there I asked why it was bricked off I was told best not to ask!!!!!


----------

